# Home-made coffee



## JeffreyJohnston1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Wanna share my favorite hot coffee recipe with you!



In a cup take 1.5 teaspoons of instant coffee. Also, add 1.5 tablespoons of sugar or add as per taste.


Add 3 tablespoons of hot boiling water. You can heat water in an electric kettle or in a small pan. ¼ cup of water can also be added.


First, mix the coffee and sugar with water.


Then begin to stir briskly and beat coffee for 3 to 4 minutes. You can take a break after 1 to 2 minutes and then continue if your hands start aching.


Beat the coffee till its color lightens and you see a frothy layer on top.


Then take 1 cup of milk in a small but heavy saucepan and on a medium to medium-high flame boil it.


Let the milk come to a boil.


Now pour the milk into a glass jar or a thermos flask.


Do not use any plastic bottle or jar. You can use a steel bottle also. A glass jar with a handle helps while shaking as the milk is hot. 10. There should be a good layer of frothy foam on the milk.


Here's the coffee brew in the cup still with foam on top


Pour the foamy milk into the cup.


After adding ⅓ or ½ of the milk to the coffee, stir with a spoon. You can even move the cup so that the milk get mixed with the coffee.


Pour remaining milk.


Add the frothy layer also.


16.Serve the frothy cafe-style hot coffee straightway.


You can even sprinkle some cinnamon powder or cocoa powder on top. Enjoy this homemade cafe-style hot coffee.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Actually , you should add cold water to the coffee, mix, then microwave to warm slowly, then add your boiling water/hot milk to finish.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Who the f**k does all of this?? :confused1:

1. put nescafe in a mug

2. pour boiling water on it and stir it


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

drwae said:


> Who the f**k does all of this?? :confused1:
> 
> 1. put nescafe in a mug
> 
> 2. pour boiling water on it and stir it


 It's spam.

also instant coffee is rubbish!


----------

